# New Honda HS724WA vs New Ariens Deluxe 24



## lleemon (Sep 7, 2011)

After a few months of looking at snowblowers I think I have come down to the following new units:

1) Honda HS724WA $2000
2) Ariens Deluxe 24 in. (921031) $930

Question, Is the Honda worth the extra cash?


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Both are great machines. I sort of troubled over the same sort of decision back in 1999 when I bought my Honda HS622. Since then, the only thing I've had to do to it, other than routine maintenance, is replace one shear bolt and one seal in the drive unit.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Is the Honda worth the extra cash?

for some, yes..for me, no.
simply because im not willing to pay $2K for *any* snowblower..doesnt matter how good it is.  its simply out of my price range..

The Ariens is more "traditional"..has a friction disk drive..
a system that has been around for 50 years and works great..

the Honda has a "hydrostatic" drive..like a "hydro" transmission in a garden tractor..you dont have to shift it..personally I wouldnt pay double for that feature alone! (I see nothing wrong with the friction disk..its a "tried and true" method..99.9% of all snowblowers ever built have that drive) The Honda also has a Honda engine, which many consider to be golden..They really arent terribly similar machines..

But both are great machines, and both will do the job very well..
people rave about their Honda's..people also rave about their Ariens..
both will last 40+ years with good care..
only you can decide if the difference in price (and features) is "worth it"..

Scot


----------

